# turns



## caliclimber (Jan 15, 2009)

I got some good turns today. Anyone else. Come on we saw your tracks montezuma was beautiful today. fair snow september and not a cloud in the sky. Parked the truck at the bottom and rode the dirt bikes to the lot. and had a sick day. where did you guys go come on early dirt ?


----------

